# Désirée Nick: Katzi ist eine junge Dolly Buster



## Mandalorianer (7 Sep. 2010)

*Désirée Nick: Katzi ist eine junge Dolly Buster​*
*Daniela Katzenberger und
auch Lothar Matthäus bekommt sein Fett weg*​

Bei einer Promi-Gesprächsrunde im Frankfurter Möbelhaus „Lepthien 3“ lästert die Kabarettistin Désirée Nick (53), laut Bild.de, über Daniela Katzenberger (23), Lothar Matthäus (49) und Porno-Star Dolly Buster (41).

Über Dani und Lothar sagt sie: „Warum heiraten die beiden nicht? Sie wären doch ein tolles Paar. Man braucht keine Zeichentrickfilme mehr. Deren Leben ist die perfekte Comedy!“ Aber dann geht’s erst richtig los, als die Entertainerin die Katzenberger mit Dolly Buster vergleicht: „Die ist doch nicht mehr als eine jüngere Dolly Buster. Nicht nur vom Aussehen her, sondern generell.[...]Die könnte doch die Mutter von Daniela sein.“

Hoffentlich artet diese Offensive nicht in einer Schlammschlacht zwischen Désirée Nick und Daniela Katzenberger aus, schließlich ist auch Daniela dafür bekannt, nicht gerade auf den Mund gefallen zu sein! 


*Wenn Promis lästern 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2010)

Die Nick geht mir mit ihren Lästereien tierisch auf den Sack


----------



## Q (7 Sep. 2010)

Frau Katzenberger wird der Nick gewachsen sein  :thx: für die lustige Info!


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Sep. 2010)

Und die Nick ist ne hässliche alte Schachtel!


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2010)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Und die Nick ist ne hässliche alte Schachtel!




meine volle Zustimmung


----------



## krawutz (8 Sep. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Die Nick geht mir mit ihren Lästereien tierisch auf den Sack



Was soll ein alter C-Promi auch sonst machen ?


----------



## pk5 (2 Jan. 2011)

nicht schade um die Katzenberger


----------



## tommie3 (3 Jan. 2011)

Man muss ja versuchen im Gespräch zu bleiben.
Der Koffer sollte aber nicht über das Aussehen anderer Urteilen.
Wer im Glashaus sitzt...........


----------



## Muli (3 Jan. 2011)

*Traurig, dass Frau Nick es nur durch Lästereien in die Schlagzeilen schafft!*


----------



## Goettin (26 März 2011)

wer brauch schon die nick?
dann doch lieber die katze, die ist wenigstens ehrlich.


----------

